# 50/50 Poly Cotton vs 100% fine jersey cotton for dtg



## GSmithIntl (May 5, 2013)

I would like to know which would be better for DTG Printing. 50/50 poly cotton blend with combed cotton or 100% fine jersey cotton. Price on both is reasonable so that isn't an issue. Both have desired color choices. I would just like to know which would turn out the best and wich will last the longest. Also if anyone knows wich is better for long lasting patch work, sue on or iron on. 
Thanks GSi


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

100% cotton will work better.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

you can do no better than 100% cotton for dtg


----------



## blzpowr (Apr 16, 2011)

Unless handled very carefully and specifically, the 50/50 will give you fits. Stay with 100% cotton.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I am doing a test print on a 50/50 shirt and the print looks AWESOME (NeoFlex) but I haven't done any wash tests yet. I really like the feel of 50/50 shirts and they usually come in the brighter neon type colors too!


----------



## GSmithIntl (May 5, 2013)

Let me know how the washes go. I would be using the American Apparel 50/50 polycotton shirts but I'm sure they're about the same.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

You can get amazing prints on 50/50, the trouble starts with the curing and durability. 

100% cotton will get the best results for DTG prints.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

When it comes to polyester, you can pretreat and print on it with great results...until you go to cure the print. When you subject polyester to heat above 300 degrees, the dye tends to be released as a gas and is "sublimated" through the white ink layer. This is why if you print on a red poly shirt, the underbase turns pink, or with a black shirt, the underbase turns grey and looks muddled.

The phenomenon lessens with the amount of polyester content.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

That is some good info.


----------

